# HGH v Peptides



## MattTheDon (Jan 1, 2015)

Iv been doing a little research the last few days so basically I can get GHRP-2 5mg x2 + Modified GRF (1-29) 2mg x5 for the same price I can get 100iu Hygetropin black tops.

Both would last a month peptides would be ran 3 times a day 100mcg each each time. The Hyge probably 8iu eod.

I'm basically wondering what you guys would do in my situation? What in your opinion would work better and why?

Goals are long term to lean out while building a little muscle basically gonna do a recomp


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Peptides

Positives - enhances natural GH release, no negative feedback on natural release, all ISO forms released

Negatives - 3 x day will give approx 3iu of GH (assuming clinical grade), frequency of injections, chances are you are not getting clinical grade peptides

Synthetic Growth Hormone:

Positives - know exactly dose being used, can be injected in a single shot

Negatives - stops natural release for 24hrs after each injection, negatively effects Insulin sensitivity, could be hard to recover natural release after suppression, only has a single ISO form (22Kda), chances of fake GH

now you have all the information to determine what you feel is best for you....


----------



## MattTheDon (Jan 1, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Peptides
> 
> Positives - enhances natural GH release, no negative feedback on natural release, all ISO forms released
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the reply I think the chances of the GH being fake is the biggest worry for me. For my goals tho I'd guess peptides would be more than enough the website I was looking at was peptidesuk.com it was almost a third cheaper than GH or pure peptides which is the same price as the gh


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just remember cheap is cheap for a reason


----------



## MattTheDon (Jan 1, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> just remember cheap is cheap for a reason


 Have you had any experience with peptidesuk iv read somewhere you rate pure peptides but for about 40 quid more I dunno


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i did a test on several peptide supplies a few years back and i wasnt impressed with peptidesUK.......i do still rate Pure peptides and i don't mind spending the money because like i say cheap is cheap for a reason.....and its not because they want to do you a favor lol


----------



## MattTheDon (Jan 1, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i did a test on several peptide supplies a few years back and i wasnt impressed with peptidesUK.......i do still rate Pure peptides and i don't mind spending the money because like i say cheap is cheap for a reason.....and its not because they want to do you a favor lol


 Very nicely put lol but when you say it like that it does make alot of sense.

I pure peptides the best about?

I appreciate your non bull s**t attitude in your replies it's very helpful and clear


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

It's all personal preference, I personally like www.peptidesuk.com never had any issues and I know @Dave_shorts rated them too.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

True. I've had issues with other sources. Sometimes re delivery as I'm not Uk based. I've no issue with peptides.com and and happy with my results. Just started back on there yesterday following from a break. I forgot how much ghrp6 makes me hungry. Haha. You'll get lots of opinions man. Much like gear


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> i did a test on several peptide supplies a few years back and i wasnt impressed with peptidesUK.......i do still rate Pure peptides and i don't mind spending the money because like i say cheap is cheap for a reason.....and its not because they want to do you a favor lol


 would you say in your opinion that Pure Peptides are clinical grade? or the best we have for a UK source?


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Peptides
> 
> Positives - enhances natural GH release, no negative feedback on natural release, all ISO forms released
> 
> ...


 Sorry but I'm confused after a lot of reading, you have mentioned on many occasions that one could run HGH with GHRP as long as you do peptides first then wait 15mins and then do your HGH shot to piggy back off the puls..

Here you say that using hgh will stop natural hgh release for 24hrs so what is the Point of using GHRP with HGH if your not going to release any natural hgh using synthetic hgh?

I was thinking to run GHRP twice a day with 2iu of genotropine 15mins after the peptide shots morning and night whiles fasting as I do "IF fasting". Will this work or not? Thank you @Pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

xPaPix said:


> Sorry but I'm confused after a lot of reading, you have mentioned on many occasions that one could run HGH with GHRP as long as you do peptides first then wait 15mins and then do your HGH shot to piggy back off the puls..
> 
> Here you say that using hgh will stop natural hgh release for 24hrs so what is the Point of using GHRP with HGH if your not going to release any natural hgh using synthetic hgh?
> 
> I was thinking to run GHRP twice a day with 2iu of genotropine 15mins after the peptide shots morning and night whiles fasting as I do "IF fasting". Will this work or not? Thank you @Pscarb


 because there is a difference between natural occurring GH release and the pulse CAUSED by the GHRP/GHRH peptide, you are creating a natural pulse of GH with peptides but the peptides are creating this its not a natural times pulse that happens without peptides.

so when you take peptides you force your body to pulse GH, without the peptides it would not release that pulse, synthetic GH will stop all natural *unassisted* GH release peptides assist a natural pulse.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

xPaPix said:


> I was thinking to run GHRP twice a day with 2iu of genotropine 15mins after the peptide shots morning and night whiles fasting as I do "IF fasting". Will this work or not? Thank you @Pscarb


 ok, 2 questions.....

1 - why fasting what do you hope to achieve?

2 - yes, of course, it would work why do you think it would not?


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> ok, 2 questions.....
> 
> 1 - why fasting what do you hope to achieve?
> 
> 2 - yes, of course, it would work why do you think it would not?


 I fast for few reasons, health benefits, fat loss, insulin sensetivity as I'm a type 2 diabetic, keeps my blood sugars down even though I'm doing keto I sill have spikes in blood sugars so this helps with keeping my metformin dosage down to 500mg a day. Not sure if I should or not use lantus insulin whiles on hgh.

And I was just asking your opinion to make sure I got it correct as I've read a lot of your posts and respect your knowledge so if you give me the thumbs up I'm good to go lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've just ordered a load of stuff from UK Peptides, hope they're ok!

Delivery is quick, just tracked it on DHL and after placing the order on Sunday they have arrived in Melbourne today, was pretty surprised at them being that quick.


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I've just ordered a load of stuff from UK Peptides, hope they're ok!
> 
> Delivery is quick, just tracked it on DHL and after placing the order on Sunday they have arrived in Melbourne today, was pretty surprised at them being that quick.


 Try pure peptides uk next time, they're very good


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

xPaPix said:


> I fast for few reasons, health benefits, fat loss, insulin sensetivity as I'm a type 2 diabetic, keeps my blood sugars down even though I'm doing keto I sill have spikes in blood sugars so this helps with keeping my metformin dosage down to 500mg a day. Not sure if I should or not use lantus insulin whiles on hgh.
> 
> And I was just asking your opinion to make sure I got it correct as I've read a lot of your posts and respect your knowledge so if you give me the thumbs up I'm good to go lol


 i was just curious to your reasons, the IF method is no better for fat loss than any other method as long as the calories are constant, as for insulin sensitivity being Type 2 you are insulin resistant to a degree and GH will not improve that to be fair it will only have a negative effect.



Smitch said:


> I've just ordered a load of stuff from UK Peptides, hope they're ok!
> 
> Delivery is quick, just tracked it on DHL and after placing the order on Sunday they have arrived in Melbourne today, was pretty surprised at them being that quick.


 i prefer Pure Peptides buddy but heard decent things from UK peptides.

do you live in Melbourne Smitch?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i was just curious to your reasons, the IF method is no better for fat loss than any other method as long as the calories are constant, as for insulin sensitivity being Type 2 you are insulin resistant to a degree and GH will not improve that to be fair it will only have a negative effect.
> 
> i prefer Pure Peptides buddy but heard decent things from UK peptides.
> 
> do you live in Melbourne Smitch?


 Yes mate, been here since December.


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i was just curious to your reasons, the IF method is no better for fat loss than any other method as long as the calories are constant, as for insulin sensitivity being Type 2 you are insulin resistant to a degree and GH will not improve that to be fair it will only have a negative effect.
> 
> i prefer Pure Peptides buddy but heard decent things from UK peptides.
> 
> do you live in Melbourne Smitch?


 Yeah I am aware of that and tbh I think my first HGH usage a few years ago is the reason Why I turned type 2 diabetic. But I have lots of injuries that I can't agnor anymore so trying to see if hgh has anything to offer me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Smitch said:


> Yes mate, been here since December.


 we are looking at emigrating over there it will be on the wife's visa as she has a skilled job that is on the shortage list, how you finding it mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

xPaPix said:


> Yeah I am aware of that and tbh I think my first HGH usage a few years ago is the reason Why I turned type 2 diabetic. But I have lots of injuries that I can't agnor anymore so trying to see if hgh has anything to offer me.


 it does have something to offer you buddy and if you are doing it to help heal injuries then i would look at doing 2-3iu per day alongside BPC at 250mcg twice a day


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> could be hard to recover natural release after suppression


 Can I query what you mean by this specifically, do you mean it might take a while to come back up, or can you permanently suppress your natural GH?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Can I query what you mean by this specifically, do you mean it might take a while to come back up, or can you permanently suppress your natural GH?


 it can take a while the body is very resilient and would recover in time, natural GH is shut down for approx 24hrs with a dose as small as 2iu, this is just one reason why the M/W/F or EOD protocol is better than ED protocol


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> it does have something to offer you buddy and if you are doing it to help heal injuries then i would look at doing 2-3iu per day alongside BPC at 250mcg twice a day


 Thank you for the advice, I've actually got BPC 157 and TB-500 for the injury.. let's see what happens mate


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for response @Pscarb.

Would you ever consider it beneficial to use peptides on the "off" days when not dosing GH to both trigger natural GH response and also provide boosted levels on those days?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> we are looking at emigrating over there it will be on the wife's visa as she has a skilled job that is on the shortage list, how you finding it mate?


 It's great, a lot better than England.

Weather is consistently good but not too hot like some parts of Australia, and it's generally just a nicer environment to bring kids up in, I'd definitely recommend it.

The visa situation has literally just had a big shake up over here with regards to the skills list and they have abolished the 457 visa as they are starting to crack down on the numbers of people they are letting in, it's been replaced with the TSS visa so it's getting harder to get a visa.

I actually used this company www.immigration20z.com to help me apply for my visa as it is a hugely complicated process and I wanted a bit of hand holding, I would recommend speaking with them as they have been really helpful in putting my application together, it's an added cost to the process but they know all the things you should be including in your application to help yoir case.

PM me if you want a chat about it mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Thanks for response @Pscarb.
> 
> Would you ever consider it beneficial to use peptides on the "off" days when not dosing GH to both trigger natural GH response and also provide boosted levels on those days?


 yes, mate, i did this for a while when i used peptides and GH



Smitch said:


> It's great, a lot better than England.
> 
> Weather is consistently good but not too hot like some parts of Australia, and it's generally just a nicer environment to bring kids up in, I'd definitely recommend it.
> 
> ...


 thanks buddy, the wife has just applied to see if she could get a visa and they said yes, we are now having a conversation about going ahead buddy so will drop you a PM if its a go....


----------

